# Favorite Body Part



## LITTLEME (Mar 31, 2005)

Lets Take A Pole And See What Everyones Favorite Body Part Is To Work. I Like Chest And What Is Everone's Least Favorite. Mine Is Biceps. I Know Its Weird But I Just Can't Get Into Them I Try But I Don't Know Why


----------



## thunderterd (Mar 31, 2005)

my favorite body part to work is my penis.  

seriously, favorite is chest and least fav is legs


----------



## stussy (Mar 31, 2005)

thunderterd said:
			
		

> my favorite body part to work is oracle's penis.
> 
> seriously



 J/k bro. LOL 

I have to keep up to my new title..LOL 

No hard feelings?????


----------



## stussy (Mar 31, 2005)

By the way....Where is Oracle??? Have seen him on here for a while???


----------



## Freejay (Mar 31, 2005)

I love chest...hate shoulders.


----------



## stussy (Mar 31, 2005)

Chest is best.  

and...... the good ol' spare tire. LOL


----------



## KILLA (Mar 31, 2005)

Breasts, ass and vagina......oh we are supposed to be talking about ourselves???? My favorite part to work is my cock. It is a compound exercise. It works the tri's, bi's, shoulder and forearm. Ahhhh..... so that is the reason my right arm is so big!!!

Actually chest and quads are my favorite, I hate doing shoulders.


----------



## thunderterd (Mar 31, 2005)

stussy said:
			
		

> J/k bro. LOL
> 
> I have to keep up to my new title..LOL
> 
> No hard feelings?????



great.  how did i get involved in this?


----------



## thunderterd (Mar 31, 2005)

stussy said:
			
		

> By the way....Where is Oracle??? Have blown him  for a while???




sick!!!


----------



## Nomad (Mar 31, 2005)

fav= chest 
Worst= legs (cause it hurts the most) then again if you hit legs hard & honest nothing better than that

Nmd


----------



## stussy (Mar 31, 2005)

thunderterd said:
			
		

> sick!!!



Good one bro. LOL


----------



## Diesel (Mar 31, 2005)

i like legs and chest
h8 doin shoulders they hurt like hell


----------



## pincrusher (Mar 31, 2005)

im one of those sick bastards who loves doing legs   nothin like the feel of not feelin your feet cause your damn legs hurt that bad 3 days after your leg workout.
least favorite would be abs. i just hate workin them unless its while havin sex with the wife(i guess thats why i dont have any abs right now  LOL)


----------



## steve0085 (May 11, 2005)

I guess I'm pretty demented like pin, I love working the legs as well as my shoulders.  Nothing's better that some heavy ass millitary press.  I hate working abs and biceps, I HATE CURLS!!!!  Love the result though


----------



## wolfyEVH (May 11, 2005)

ditto on the legs......maybe because its my best lift


----------



## Nomad (May 11, 2005)

When your making progress & moving weight nothing beats working legs & doing heavy squats


----------



## ORACLE (May 11, 2005)

shoulders and tri's.  I like the way it makes you look thick and broad


----------



## mr.nitrofish (May 26, 2005)

id say legs are my fav because im better at it and I can realy feel the burn. least fav are abs,I do them anyway, but im misrerable while im doing them.


----------



## kell11 (May 26, 2005)

oracle said:
			
		

> shoulders and tri's.  I like the way it makes you look thick and broad


dangoh deltoids man, I tellyou what man look at my dangoh GUNS man.jus BOOM!...jus dango BOOM! man
      -boomhauer,king of the dango hill


----------



## Vizzy7 (May 27, 2005)

Chest is best!!
I hate to do legs but they are a must!!


----------



## ORACLE (May 27, 2005)

Vizzy7 said:
			
		

> Chest is best!!
> I hate to do legs but they are a must!!



Ditto on the legs...i just started working them


----------



## Zaven (May 28, 2005)

Favorite:  Back and Bi's  (deadlift)

Least Favorite: Chest....have the most trouble gettin those damn pecs to grow.


----------

